

Show HN: HelpStack.io – open-source support SDK for iOS - sjain
http://www.helpstack.io

======
keeptrying
Can anyone compare this to other solutions?

~~~
dmur
I'm familiar with a couple of vendor solutions but this is the first platform-
agnostic one I've come across. Looks promising, excited to check it out.

We used UserVoice's iOS SDK for awhile, then decided to drop it when we
started receiving crash reports for the SDK. It worked well when it didn't
crash, though. :)

Right now we use a plain old email form, with some meta information prefilled
in the body of the message. It's admittedly a bit old school, but it works.

We also looked at the ZenDesk iOS SDK since we're in the process of switching
to ZenDesk. However we were turned off by the lack of activity in that
repository.

~~~
keeptrying
cool. thanks

------
keeptrying
What license is this? It doesnt look like GPL ...

~~~
jyunderwood
MIT
[https://github.com/happyfoxinc/helpstack/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/happyfoxinc/helpstack/blob/master/LICENSE)

